# Free Bertil Fox?



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

Bertil Fox claims the deaths _of his ex-fiancee, 20-year-old Leyoca Browne, and her mother, Violet  Browne,_ were an accident.

From Fox's Wiki page:

On May 22, 1998, bodybuilder Bertil Fox  was convicted of murdering his former fiancee and her mother on the tiny  Caribbean isle of St. Kitts.  He was originally sentenced to death by  hanging, though on Sept 27, 2002  his sentence was changed to life in  prison.







From *15 biggest controversies and shocking moments in bodybuilding history - page 2 | Flex*

* BERTIL FOX CHARGED WITH DOUBLE MURDER*
  Nicknamed "Brutal," Bertil Fox was one of the best bodybuilders during his heyday of the 1970s and '80s. According to prosecutors, on September 30, 1997, three years after Fox retired from bodybuilding to open a gym in the Caribbean island nation of St. Kitts and Nevis, 46-year-old Fox fatally shot his ex-fiancee, 20-year-old Leyoca Browne, and her mother, Violet Browne. The first trial ended in a hung jury, but  Fox was retried and convicted of the double murder. Currently serving a  life sentence in a St. Kitts prison, Fox maintains his innocence (see  "A Letter from Bertil," December 2005 FLEX).

"A Letter from Bertil" link: *A letter from Bertil: Bertil Fox is serving a life sentence for double murder on the island of St. Kitts. In this FLEX exclusive, he gives his version of what happened on that fateful day in 1997 | Flex | Find Articles at BNET *


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn, I have to spread the rep....
This is one story that has always intrigued me. For those who don't know his story please take the time to read it, it's very interesting.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

I've read about it before and someone jogged my memory on another board. Another person created a "Free Craig Titus" thread (what a crock) and there was a reply that mentioned Bertil Fox. I replied there and thought I'd continue the discussion here.

Or at least post up about Bertil, one of the best bodybuilders in my memory.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Those are 90# dbs there. Rather _unique _form. 






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2010)

His traps are huge!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2010)

His forward raises/power clean movement probably didn't hurt. Or at least he made some reference to that in the one vid.


----------

